# ~~~ URLAUB 2016 ~~~



## amer_der_erste (2. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

da nun endlich fixiert ist wann ich und meine Maus in Urlaub fahren / fliegen können möchte ich nun bald den Urlaubsort fixieren.
Da die Community hier sehr groß ist, frage ich einfach mal nach ..

Wir suchen:
> Bade- Strandurlaub
> Strandnah
> Essen (sehr wichtig !)

Wohin?
*Aufgrund der momentanen Politischen Situation möchten wir Ägypten, Türkei, vlt. auch Griechenland vermeiden.*

Wann?
*KW 30 und / oder KW 31*


_Was könnt ihr empfehlen?_
*Preislich möchte ich mal 800-1000 €uro / Person ansetzen..*
_Bin auf eure Vorschläge sehr gespannt.._


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*Was meint ihr eigentlich zu den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten ?!*
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## daLexi (2. März 2016)

Mit Flug und Transfer oder Eigenanreise?

Schon eine Einrichtung namens Reisebüro aufgesucht? 
Die Beratung dort ist kostenlos...
Kleiner Tipp: mehrere Reisebüros aufsuchen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. März 2016)

Bis 600-800 Kilometer eigene Anreise: zB. Kroatien (kenne aber schon sehr viel von Kroatien)
Sonst Flug & Transfer

_Reisebüros meide ich.
Ich suche reale Erfahrungen und nicht Empfehlungen durch die Mitarbeiter vor Ort.._


----------



## T-Drive (2. März 2016)

Tyrrhenisches Meer
Da stimmt jedenfalls das Manschare


----------



## S754 (2. März 2016)

Kann dir Griechenland nur ans Herz legen, allerdings zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt. Wie du schon sagst: Die aktuelle politische Situation ist nicht gerade berauschend. War dort letzten Sommer, das war aber noch vor der Flüchtlingswelle. Jetzt würde ich dort auch nicht mehr hin gehen. Drum: Nimm den klassiker, Kroatien. Sehr schön, kann dir die Gegend rund um Trogir und Pula empfehlen.


----------



## s-icon (2. März 2016)

Ich würde ja nach bei den Bedingungen nach Barcelona.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. März 2016)

Wie sieht es aus mit Spanien und Thailand?

Hat jemand vlt. einen Geheimtipp?


----------



## bschicht86 (2. März 2016)

Balkonien


----------



## Flipbo219 (2. März 2016)

Je nach Flugpreis leicht teurer aber lohnt sich. Da fliege ich dieses Jahr auch hin: Kuba


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. März 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Je nach Flugpreis leicht teuer aber lohnt sich. Da fliege ich dieses Jahr auch hin: Kuba



nice 
Pauschalurlaub?
Welches Hotel bzw. wo genau in Kuba?


----------



## s-icon (2. März 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hat jemand vlt. einen Geheimtipp?



Vietnam.
Wunderschönes Land, gutes Essen, nette Menschen und ein fantastisches Preis Leistungsverhältnis ohne von Touristen überlaufen zu sein wie Thailand.

Wenn Kuba bitte nicht nur Varadero, dort gibt es nur Touristen.
Havanna ist wunderschön.


----------



## Flipbo219 (2. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wenn Kuba bitte nicht nur Varadero, dort gibt es nur Touristen.
> Havanna ist wunderschön.



Oder Trinidad. 



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> nice
> Pauschalurlaub?
> Welches Hotel bzw. wo genau in Kuba?



Nicht ganz. Wir sind vier Tage in Havanna, 3 in Trinidad (Beides mal in örtlichen "Pensionen" - Casa Particulares)und dann sieben als Hotelurlaub in Varadero. 
Die genauen Unterkunftsnamen müsste ich raussuchen.

Die traditionelleren Unterkünfte (Casa Particular(es)) sollten sich mit dem Budget theoretisch realisieren lassen. Hängt dann natürlich vom Flugpreis ab - da muss man dann Glück haben.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. März 2016)

Lassen sich eure Empfehlungen mit meinem _Wunschbudget_ realisieren?


----------



## s-icon (2. März 2016)

Ja ist möglich, wenn das Essen etc. extra geht.
Und du kein Wert auf ein Luxusresort legst.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. März 2016)

Nein, heuer wollen wir im Sommerurlaub nicht mehr ausgeben, weil wir dann auch im Herbst nochmal wegfahren


----------



## Flipbo219 (2. März 2016)

Sonst kannst du dich auch mal in die Richtung Malta, Elba oder Sizilien umsehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. März 2016)

Ich kann Teneriffa empfehlen, eine klasse Insel 
Bei den Hotels hat mich bislang das "Sheraton La Caleta" sehr überzeugt. Ist direkt am Meer, Unterbringung und Essen sind top


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. März 2016)

Kann jemand eine Empfehlung für ein Hotel in Gran Canaria aussprechen?


----------



## Gripschi (5. März 2016)

Persönlich finde ich Irland und auch Portugal toll.

Aber Irland bietet mehr, aber da ist es nix mit Baden fürchte ich. Ist also ehr was für'n Herbst.

Portugal muss ich gestehen kenn ich die Temps im Sommer nicht.


----------



## S754 (5. März 2016)

Wie wärs mit Malta? Meine Eltern haben da vor kurzem gebucht. Würde da aber eher im Frühjahr gehen, dann ists nicht ganz so heiß (außer man mag Hitze).
Dort sprechen die Leute Englisch und zahlen tut man mit dem Euro. Müsste also kein Problem sein


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich kann Teneriffa empfehlen, eine klasse Insel
> Bei den Hotels hat mich bislang das "Sheraton La Caleta" sehr überzeugt. Ist direkt am Meer, Unterbringung und Essen sind top



Feines Hotel 
Gibt's aber nur mit Frühstück, wenn ich richtig sehe .. ?!
Wie sind denn so die Preise .. womit muss ich rechnen für 2 Leute Mittag- und Abendessen .. ?!


----------



## Flipbo219 (5. März 2016)

Also für 1000€ pp sollte eigentlich all in oder zumindest halb Pension drin sein. Findet sich sicher was.

Ansonsten schaut euch ehrlich mal Malta an


----------



## MetallSimon (6. März 2016)

Die Gegend zwischen Marseille und Barcelona ist sehr schön, da gibt es wirklich tolle Strände


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. März 2016)

Wo ist es denn in Mallorca eher ruhig & gemütlich?
Kann jemand ein, zwei Orte empfehlen?


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. April 2016)

*Was meint ihr eigentlich zu den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten ?!*

Sollte man die Urlaubsregionen dort eher meider oder besteht (aktuell) keine Gefahr?


----------



## Flipbo219 (10. April 2016)

Meinst du Richtung Dubai? 

Auswartiges Amt  -  Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise - Vereinigte Arabische Emirate: Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise

Würde ich mir eigentlich keine Großen Sicherheitsbedenken machen. Vermutlich sicherer als die Türkei und hierzulande gibt es ja (fast) diesselben Drohungen seitens IS etc. pp.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. April 2016)

Habe ein traumhaftes Hoten in Abu Dhabi gefunden 
Frage mich nur warum die Hotels dort so günstig sind?


----------



## cerbero (10. April 2016)

> Was meint ihr eigentlich zu den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten ?!



Ich würde als unverheiratetes Paar nicht hinfahren, es gibt durchaus "tolerante" Gegenden in denen man den Touristen viel nachsieht, aber Berichte über Verhaftungen und  Strafen gibts immer wieder mal. Falls doch, sollte zumindest das hier mal gelesen worden sein: ..:: HalloDubai ! ::.. |   Der Dubai-Knigge

Und KW 30 / 31 würd ich allen wegen den "sommerlichen" Temperaturen nicht hinfliegen ... 

Edit: Günstig ? Energiepreise wie nix, Subventionen wie noch was und Personalkosten nahe der Sklaverei ?


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. April 2016)

cerbero schrieb:


> Ich würde als unverheiratetes Paar nicht hinfahren, es gibt durchaus "tolerante" Gegenden in denen man den Touristen viel nachsieht, aber Berichte über Verhaftungen und  Strafen gibts immer wieder mal. Falls doch, sollte zumindest das hier mal gelesen worden sein: ..:: HalloDubai ! ::.. |   Der Dubai-Knigge
> 
> Und KW 30 / 31 würd ich allen wegen den "sommerlichen" Temperaturen nicht hinfliegen ...
> 
> Edit: Günstig ? Energiepreise wie nix, Subventionen wie noch was und Personalkosten nahe der Sklaverei ?



Danke für die Info.
Ich kenne die Regeln in den Islamischen Ländern, weil ich selbst Moslem bin.

Ja, günstig!
Neun Tage in Abu Dhabi in einem 5 Sterne Hotel mit Frühstück, Flug & Transfer für ~750€
In der EU bekommst du für das Geld nichts _vergleichbares_ ..


----------



## s-icon (11. April 2016)

cerbero schrieb:


> Ich würde als unverheiratetes Paar nicht hinfahren, es gibt durchaus "tolerante" Gegenden in denen man den Touristen viel nachsieht, aber Berichte über Verhaftungen und  Strafen gibts immer wieder mal.



Dem würde ich nicht zustimmen, ich verbringe rund 1/5-1/4 meine Jahres mit meiner Freundin  in den VAE und damit gibt es keine Probleme.
Man sollte halt auf öffentliche Liebesbekundungen verzichten.

Der günstige Preis kommt durch das Klima zustande, in der Jahreszeit sind die Temperaturen abartig.
Also besser ein halbvolles Hotel mit Niedrigpreisgästen, als ein leeres mit Vollzahlern.


----------



## worco (11. April 2016)

Kroatien? Find ich immer sehr schön! Wasser unglaublich klar, essen gut und nicht so weit weg(Preis..)


----------



## Dyos83 (18. Mai 2016)

Wir waren letzten November das erste Mal auf der AIDA. Karibik Tour (Miami-Cape Canavaral-Puerto Rico-Bahamas) ... absolut der Hammer ... es gibt so ein Last Minute Programm direkt auf der Homepage, was dann auch im Endeffekt gar nicht so teuer wird. Ich hatte bis dato auch keine Erwartungen von einer Kreuzfahrt ... aber ich muss schon sagen, die wurden übertroffen. Tolles Essen an Bord, ich habe echt viel gesehen, nette Leute kennengelernt ... also wir gehen wieder


----------



## Imperat0r (18. Mai 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> Kann dir Griechenland nur ans Herz legen, allerdings zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt. Wie du schon sagst: Die aktuelle politische Situation ist nicht gerade berauschend. War dort letzten Sommer, das war aber noch vor der Flüchtlingswelle. Jetzt würde ich dort auch nicht mehr hin gehen. Drum: Nimm den klassiker, Kroatien. Sehr schön, kann dir die Gegend rund um Trogir und Pula empfehlen.



Kommt immer drauf an wo. Ich habe vorgestern Rhodos gebucht. Zeitraum: 12-19.6
Die kleine Insel wird normalerweise nicht von Flüchtlingen angesteuert.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (24. Mai 2016)

Ich kann Kroatien auch sehr empfehlen, traumhafte Strände und leckere Restaurants, wenn man möchte kann man auch noch weiter fahren und sich Pula und andere Antike Städte ansehen, ich mache immer sehr gerne Urlaub da!


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Mai 2016)

Freunde, was meint ihr zu Abu Dhabi? 
Kann jemand was positives / negatives berichten? 
Was mich bloß abschreckt sind die vielen Baustellen..


----------



## thomju (15. Juli 2016)

Ich fand Griechenland auch immer sehr schön. Sonst war ich letztens Jah in Kroatien und war echt begeistert. Vor allem die Nationalparrks, wo auch Winnetou gedreht wurde sind echt traumhaft. Genervt haben nur die vielen Touristen, deshalb würde ich eher in der Nebensaison dort hinfliegen.


----------

